# Utah Woman Finds A Snake Head in a Can of Green Beans



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you ever find anything gross in a can of something or something you were eating?  http://time.com/4231342/snake-head-green-beans/?xid=homepage

Once when I was younger I bought a wrapped slice of cheesecake from a convenience store, and when I bit into it there was a whole cockroach in the next bite, grossed out, I quickly returned it for a refund, wasn't about to try another....good way to lose weight.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, SB, working in the grocery business for years, I've seen my share of things. Glass in ice cream, bandaid in a can of peas, rubber hose in hot dog buns, etc.


----------

